# my paludariums



## pareyn (May 26, 2010)

these are a few of my paludariums








the large tank almost 1 month old
the rack 









grtz jelle


----------



## Newtnerd (May 4, 2011)

Wow! I really like that first tank. It's quite beautiful. Any reason you are referring to these as paludariums and not vivariums? I don't see any water features :/


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Newtnerd said:


> Wow! I really like that first tank. It's quite beautiful. Any reason you are referring to these as paludariums and not vivariums? I don't see any water features :/


They have water in the front of the tank.

Nice tanks man. You europeans are lucky with those rack setups!


----------



## Newtnerd (May 4, 2011)

Mitch said:


> They have water in the front of the tank.
> 
> Nice tanks man. You europeans are lucky with those rack setups!


Aahhhh now I see it. I can barely make it out looking at them on my phone. 

Ya I also envy those racks.


----------



## pareyn (May 26, 2010)

here you can see the water in the larger tank

grtz jelle


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looking good 

james


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats the inhabitants? Very good!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hydrocotyle!!!!!!

first tank looks awesome!!! aswell as the others...


----------



## pareyn (May 26, 2010)

ExoticPocket said:


> Whats the inhabitants? Very good!


in the first tank 1.1 oophaga pumilio black jeans
1.1 d. tinc; azureus
en maybe 1.1 terribilis in the future
in the rack upper left 2.3 ph. lugubris
upper right2.2.3 pumilio robalo
under left 0.3.0 azureus soon 1.1 and 0.2 wil be sold or traded for1.0
under right1.2 ran. amazonicus
not on photo but lowest left 0.0.3 tinc. matecho
en i got curverboxes with over 0.0.10 lugubris and still lots of tadpoles of diverent clutches
0.0.1 azureus probably male 10 months old 

grtz jelle


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Idk if I would consider those paludariums tho
Yeah they have water but barely.
Every paludarium I've seen have a good bit of water...
Looks like vivariums with puddles.
Lots of people have vivariums with more water and are still concidered vivariums.
Not trying to be desrespectful....I'm just saying
This is a paludarium....








Found here: Source


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Idk if I would consider those paludariums tho
> Yeah they have water but barely.
> Every paludarium I've seen have a good bit of water...



Paludarium Definition via google:



> A paludarium is a type of vivarium that incorporates both terrestrial and aquatic elements.


so anything with even a pond, would techniquely be considered a palu...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> Paludarium Definition via google:
> so anything with even a pond, would techniquely be considered a palu...


Yet google pics and see what you get....
I read the definition before I posted that...
If you click my build in my signature is that a paludarium?...no, and it has more water then some of those....especially when I fill it up over the gravel...
I guess it's just personal oppinion but I would consider anything a paludarium unless it had atleast 3" or more of water with live aquatic plants. You can't just throw a puddle in there and call it a paludarium.

Anyone else not really see these as true paludariums?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Yet google pics and see what you get....
> I read the definition before I posted that...
> If you click my build in my signature is that a paludarium?...no, and it has more water then some of those....especially when I fill it up over the gravel...
> I guess it's just personal oppinion but I would consider anything a paludarium unless it had atleast 3" or more of water with live aquatic plants. You can't just throw a puddle in there and call it a paludarium.
> ...


why even worry about if it's a palu or not? looks great either way!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Idk if I would consider those paludariums tho
> Yeah they have water but barely.
> Every paludarium I've seen have a good bit of water...
> Looks like vivariums with puddles.
> ...


A paludarium with a lot of water is actually a riparium, according to the Euros.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Neontra said:


> A paludarium with a lot of water is actually a riparium, according to the Euros.


Riparium usually only have plants tho. They have open tops for the plants to grow out.
I've never seen riparium really with any kind of inhabitants except for fish in the water.

boabab95,
I agree they do look awesome


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

pareyn said:


> these are a few of my paludariums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you remade your large one again - it looks awesome 

I remember it when it was first set up: 





one of my all time favorite vivs


----------



## pareyn (May 26, 2010)

one month later.
some things are changed but it still needs some time.
i already found a clutch of 11 and 5 from my pum. black jeans
and a clutch of 5 of the azureus

grtz jelle


----------

